# Sticky  URC Software Policy



## lcaillo

Because we have had several questions from people about the matter, I spoke to Universal to clear up their policies on the distribution of their software. 

First, dealers are NOT authorized to give out software nor access to the training web site nor any other materials that are URC copyrighted. URC MAY decide to provide a link for you to download the software if you contact them and explain your situation. They will try to get you to use a professional through one of their dealers first, but if you are persistent they may provide you with the software if it is apparent that you will not go through a dealer. They do want to keep their customers happy. They will not, however, provide any technical support nor programming assistance. The phone number for URC support is 800-901-0800. Call as early after 9:00 Eastern time as you can to avoid waiting for assistance as much as possible. 

Some legacy software and most manuals, along with some tutorial videos are available on their consumer site for download.
http://www.universalremote.com/downloads.php

The bottom line is that if you buy one of the products that they sell through professional installers in their professional line, do not expect much support except through an authorized dealer. These dealers make a large investment in training and developing software, and URC tries to support them. They may sometimes provide end users with the software but don't expect it and don't expect any help using it. Much like Crestron and other professionally programmed products, it just is not intended for direct sale to an end user and support is intended to be done through the dealer network. The consumer line is another matter, and you can see the different products on the URC web site.


----------



## Matteo

Thanks for the sticky, Iciallo. What does this mean to shacksters? 
I think it means you need to research the product before you buy it (which is my this forum exists) and weigh the options of saving money vs. convenience. The remote without the software is useless. 
As Icaillo pointed out, Universal makes many remotes that are not on the professional line-up and the software IS available for these. The MX-980 seems to be the biggest problem with this. Please understand that this remote is a pro version and you will not get software for this unless your dealer gives it to you, which sounds like they are not supposed to do, or as stated above, you beg Universal for it. 
Icaillo, thanks again for the sticky. I hope it helps avoid future confusion. 

Matteo


----------



## DWJ

Hi, I am an owner of a URC MX-880. (purchased from an authorized dealer, who supplied me with the CCP software) I frequent another forum that URC employees post at. The information coming from them, is that URC has left it up to the dealer whether to supply the customer with the software, or not. URC will provide the non-live update version of the software, the owner just has to fill out the serial # of their remote at the URC web site.

This is a more complete explanation than I have given, and it was last updated in July, so it is recent info. Link


----------

